

Malware Authors Using New Techniques to Evade Automated Threat Analysis Systems - alternize
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/malware-authors-using-new-techniques-evade-automated-threat-analysis-systems

======
bediger4000
_However, the techniques described in this blog are not technical and hence
malware authors these days do not need technical skills to hide their
creations from automated threat analysis systems. Furthermore, they are always
researching and testing new ideas in order to fool automated threat analysis
systems._

Let's see: the malware ecosystem has democratized the creation of malware: you
don't need technical skills. The malware ecosystem is a totally free market
where you don't need permission to try some variant.

The "A-V" industry, on the other hand, is pretty much top-down. Secretive,
guild-like, announcing its verdicts from a position of absolute authority,
marginalizing any non-approved research and discriminating against newcomers.

No surpise who's winning that race.

